

A New Declarative Caching Library for Rails - nkallen
http://magicscalingsprinkles.wordpress.com/2008/12/11/introducing-cache-money/

======
ovi256
This looks awesome. Transparent, coherent caching based on a very fast backend
(Memcache). The main point to remember is coherence: it automatically takes
care of data mutation for you, unlike classical Memcache. This is not trivial
to implement (I tried).

I wonder (I hope) if this could erase the perceived Rails "can't scale"
problem from the public discourse.

Also, does anybody know about a PHP equivalent ? Yeah, I'm doing PHP at my day
job and I badly need it.

------
jcapote
upmodded for best plugin name ever

------
gsiener
But does it work with Merb?

~~~
nkallen
It could be extended to work with DataMapper in a straightforward way.

